# SKS for a coyote gun?



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a SKS and using it for a coyote gun. Does anyone use this type of gun? If so, have you done any mods to it?What are they?


----------



## keener205 (Apr 3, 2010)

It is not the greatest rifle in the world but you can find good ones that are accurate enough to 100yards. The 7.62x39 bullet is neck in next with the 3030 rounds (pre level evelution ) Ive shot a ton of yotes wtih my AK (same round) while out hog hunting. Some ammo companies are making good hunting rounds in this caliber. CorBon makes a bad boy round, but it aint cheap. there are also not alot of aftermarket products for it, there are some just not alot.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am thinking about getting one of these guns. I have a son who I want to introduce to hunting as well as a wife who wants to try it. So I thought I would get a triple purpose gun....


----------



## gculbertson1 (Dec 17, 2011)

1" buttpad for longer LOP. Red dot. The one pictured is a cheapy to see if thats what I want. I since have a new one from primary arms. Removable sling. I have a cheek rest coming to gat a better cheek weld. Maybe I can get a photo when all is complete. The thing is still not much better than "minute of five gallon bucket". It is great at around 80 yards and less. Thinking about getting an Ar upper in 7.62X39. I love the power of this round.


----------



## gculbertson1 (Dec 17, 2011)

sorry, I guess the pic didn't work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum gculbertson1. Did you click the attach this file button ?


----------

